

USG eliminates Verisign's ability to increase domain prices in new .com contract - freejack
http://domainincite.com/11156-breaking-verisign-loses-right-to-increase-com-prices

======
freejack
This announcement came as a total surprise to the domain industry. I should
have known something was afoot a few weeks ago when analysts started calling
looking for the inside track on rumors and news. They usually don't do that
unless they've got a reason to dig further - well, this definitely would have
been a reason to dig. Verisign was off 15% in pre-market trading and will
probably dive lower. I found their comments about "exploiting their patent
portfolio" to be pretty interesting. Is Verisign a troll-in-waiting?

